

Facebook could become drag-queen free tomorrow - rickdale
http://www.vice.com/read/facebook-is-deleting-the-accounts-of-drag-performers

======
ObviousScience
Already outdated: the drag queens won, according to the linked Guardian
article.

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/01/victory-
dr...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/01/victory-drag-queens-
facebook-apologises-real-name-policy)

